# Aston Martin DB6 for the weekend



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Just had a weekend in Cornwall with a DB6, my wife rented it from http://www.cornwallclassiccarhire.co.uk/ as a birthday suprise.

The service was excellent, they collected us Newquay airport, it wasn't until reaching the end of the car park where it was pretty much the only car there I realised what was in store.

They also booked accomodation and had recommended routes with instructions printed off, we took the Roseland tour visiting places that have previously missed but will remember for the future.

Very strange driving a car as old as me, great noise, not so great brakes.









*This is on the front at St Mawes, good tea hut by the harbour wall.*









*Triple webers made low speed driving a bit tiresome, however getting them clear was worth the sound, 16mpg average too.*









*Seat belts, cockpit adjustable suspension, electric windows, heater, great "old car" smell.*


















*Bit tight for knee room compared to modern cars, still managed nearly 300 miles without any complaints though.*




































*Tintagel leading down to the castle*









*Portloe*


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Love it.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Liquid leather!

Looks fun, hope you enjoyed it !


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

What a most fantastic present!

Did you drop any hints?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What a great weekend did you feel like James Bond


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Shuperbly shpectacular.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> Shuperbly shpectacular.


Worst Scottish accent ever :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Woah, that 'thing' on the passenger seat would of scared the living daylights (d'you see what I done there?) out of me.

What's going on in the passenger footwell?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Woah, that 'thing' on the passenger seat would of scared the living daylights (d'you see what I done there?) out of me.

What's going on in the passenger footwell?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Woah, that 'thing' on the passenger seat would of scared the living daylights (d'you see what I done there?) out of me.

What's going on in the passenger footwell?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Woah there, that 'thing' on the passenger seat would of scared the living daylights (d'you see what I done there?) out of me.

What's going on in the passenger footwell?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Woah, that 'thing' on the passenger seat would of scared the living daylights (d'you see what I done there?) out of me.

What's going on in the passenger footwell?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Woah, that 'thing' on the passenger seat would of scared the living daylights (d'you see what I done there?) out of me.

What's going on in the passenger footwell?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Woah, that 'thing' on the passenger seat would of scared the living daylights (d'you see what I done there?) out of me.

What's going on in the passenger footwell?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Woah, that 'thing' on the passenger seat would of scared the living daylights (d'you see what I done there?) out of me.

What's going on in the passenger footwell?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Widget said:


> Woah, that 'thing' on the passenger seat would of scared the living daylights (d'you see what I done there?) out of me.
> 
> What's going on in the passenger footwell?


Wouldn't you just go and see a Dr, no?

btw lovely car, but I'm sure a few guys on here could make it look even better with with some liquid leather and some Swissvax  :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

great present btw ,you have to make the most of birthdays after all you only live twice :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Do you think I was persistent enough this morning?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Widget said:


> Do you think I was persistent enough this morning?


A bit heavy handed if you ask me. Almost like you had a Goldfinger.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'd love a DB6 but they're really pricey.
Mm perhaps if i won the lotto,even just the Thunderball would do.

:roll:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Widget said:


> Woah, that 'thing' on the passenger seat would of scared the living daylights (d'you see what I done there?) out of me.


Its some sort of handbag, doubles as a comedy small dog on occasion.



Widget said:


> What's going on in the passenger footwell?


Shaking the gravel from the mat.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Fantastic 8)

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

What a great pressie Gavin. Always liked the DB6. Plus fantastic part of Cornwall and great time of year to enjoy it.

By coincidence, i will be spending a few honeymoon days at Hotel Tresanton in St Mawes in December. Really looking forward to it.

Perhaps I had better check out a 'rental car' and day out with picnic type thingy...

I may pm you for detail and hints.

I like the car just as it is. It's aged beautifully.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Uber cool - but Â£1000 for a weekend!!!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Uber cool - but Â£1000 for a weekend!!!!!


Aye.   

Lovely car. But can get an AMV8 4 days for Â£1600. :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very very nice.

Superb Bday pressie.


----------

